# A little story =)



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So, I just wanted to share this with everyone, as I was very proud of my two yesterday! 

My SO and I walked to our local sub shop and we took the dogs with us. While he was inside getting our lunch, I had about 5 different people walk out of the surrounding shops and cars and tell us how beautiful our dogs are and that they can't believe how well behaved they both are (especially when they learned that they are only 1 and 2 years old!). Both Z and Duke loved the attention and seemed to know people were giving them comments. They just laid there calmly watching me and never broke their "down" command! I was SOOOOO proud of both of them!! I do believe my dogs are awesome ambassadors for our breed! 











I love these dogs!!! :wub:

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I like stories like this, while these encounters were brief with these people they left with a good impression of GSD!

You should be proud


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great story, LOVE the pic!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Aww what a great story to share. I'm so happy to hear you all had a great time. You must be one proud momma!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great story,Love the way they are sitting . We call it mirror shepherds.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am definitely very proud! It's always awesome to hear people saying something positive about my dogs.... and not "oh, those dogs will eat you!" or "Those dogs are crazy, stay away". I really like when people see the good in the breed and recognize that they ARE great dogs and can be a wonderful part of society!

I'm very happy and proud that mine do that... and people walk away with a smile. 

This is why we do all the pet events... this is why I socialize the heck out of my dogs... and this is why I make sure my dogs ARE a great part of society and make sure they are trained to be well behaved. Things like this is what makes everything worth it!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We were walking the grounds of a national historic site with Joey for the first time. I was a little apprehensive since Joey is hit and miss when he sees other dogs.

We saw a couple walking past us with their dog. We put Joey in a sit, and I tried keeping his focus on me. As the people walked by, my husband heard them say, "how well trained he is". That made me feel so good.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well behaved and beautiful!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Well behaved and beautiful!!


Thank you! 



Cheerful1 said:


> We were walking the grounds of a national historic site with Joey for the first time. I was a little apprehensive since Joey is hit and miss when he sees other dogs.
> 
> We saw a couple walking past us with their dog. We put Joey in a sit, and I tried keeping his focus on me. As the people walked by, my husband heard them say, "how well trained he is". That made me feel so good.


It does feel good to hear compliments like that! With my Golden, I used to hear it all the time... people were more familiar and accepting of that breed. No one was afraid, no one acted like she was going to eat them or take away their birthday. I never got nasty looks. However, when I got Zira, I noticed people always saying negative things about my dog or any GSD around. I've always known the breed to be amazing dogs, and I adored mine... so I just couldn't understand. Because it's all just ignorance, I try to show them what they really are by making sure mine are socialized properly so they can be calm and behave in all different situations, and often we get people come and talk to us about them.... that's when they really see they are not evil man-eating monsters. Sometimes it can be a bit annoying when I'm trying to get stuff done... but, I always enjoy talking about my dogs and their breed.

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to see other people out with their GSDs doing the same thing. Glad you take yours out and he gives a good name to the breed as well!


----------

